# Puppy smell?



## aak (Mar 16, 2007)

Well the first 24 hours with our new puppy has been great! He had a #2accident in the house because I brought him in too quickly after he went potty outside, but other than that, he's doing great on the potty training. 

Now, I've never had a Havanese before, but I remember our puppies as kids would always have a little puppy smell to them. Maybe it was their breath, or just them, I don't know. Does anyone know what I mean? Frosty doesn't have that. Is that because he's a little older (14 weeks), or because he's eating quality food, or because Havanese don't have an odor? Or none of the above?


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Izzy had a little puppy breath, but other than that, she doesn't have much odor. She's 14 weeks now and I don't notice the puppy breath like I did when we got her at 11 weeks.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Actually aak, Havanese are suppose to be odorless. As a breeder though, I think there is nothing better then "puppy breath"! <grin>


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

(And I'm one of those weirdos who doesn't like "Puppy Breath" LOL)


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Hey Kath,

I am not a breeder, but raised most of my puppies since 8 weeks and I love puppy breath!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Well, it is true that some will say Havs don't have odor really. Not like most other dogs. I've found this to be true of Ricky as well. There will be that 'doggy odor' when he comes in from outdoors on wet days, but it's barely noticeable. I notice the difference when I'm around other dogs. 

I actually enjoy not having that doggy smell to be honest!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I love puppy breath!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I notice the odor much more now that I have two. I believe it is from them wrestling with each other and getting their saliva all over each other. Jasper had puppy breath, cash didn't I think because he was 12 weeks.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my god!! I thought I was the only one who LOVES puppy breath!! I always thought I was kinda strange. It's like the smell of a new baby! Now the older ones are another story!!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I remember that smell distinctly, and unfortunately, I am also one of those weirdo's that is not a big fan of the puppy breath. Oreo was so cute when we got him, but boy, his breath you could smell at about 5ft away!! Wow. My question is, is where does it come from? Is it from nursing? Although, it took a few weeks to go away, but then when it did, it seem like it was from one day to the next.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

I soooo love puppy breath - once it is gone i get sad!!!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

LaurieF: Love your new avatar picture. Three Havs. what fun. 

I too love puppy breath.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Debbie, Thanks - I get bored & change my wallpaper on my computer several times a month, so I figured I should do it with my Avatar too! Yes, it is fun, but lots of work - I am really looking forward to spring/summer - without mud 
Laurie


----------

